# Railwire Broadband



## meetdilip (May 15, 2017)

Do you have the latest plans from Railwire ? Anyone can share the list ? It is not available on their website, yet.


----------



## sling-shot (May 19, 2017)

Then how did you know about them?


----------



## meetdilip (May 19, 2017)

Local cablewala gave those plans. That's the same in most circles. They website still shows the old plans.


----------



## sling-shot (May 19, 2017)

Here we have crap plans even from Railwire. 1 Mbps costs around 800-900 I think. Not worth the hassle compared to BSNL broadband.


----------



## meetdilip (May 19, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> 1 Mbps costs around 800-900 I think.



That has been reversed. You get around 10 Mbps for that price now.


----------



## meetdilip (May 23, 2017)

New tariff has been updated on Railwire official website.

1 Mbps UL starts at ₹ 499


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2017)

looks costly on its website.
Internet tariff plans


----------



## sling-shot (May 23, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> That has been reversed. You get around 10 Mbps for that price now.


I do not see that plan. The maximum available is 4 Mbps. (I am looking only at pure unlimited plans)


----------



## meetdilip (May 23, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> looks costly on its website.
> Internet tariff plans



Not updated / available for Karnataka. Check TN and a few others


----------



## meetdilip (May 23, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I do not see that plan. The maximum available is 4 Mbps. (I am looking only at pure unlimited plans)



You can't expect 10 Mbps without FUP at that range.


----------



## chris (Jun 8, 2017)

My BSNL get disconnected like once every month, BSNL guys take 1 day to fix this and i have to wait for them, use 3G etc.. If anyone using RailWire, how do you compare it to BSNL ?


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 8, 2017)

Depends a lot on your cable provider. I have some downtime. But, nothing worse.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2017)

There is news that BSNL is going to respond to Jio Fiber. Will Railwire do the same ?


----------



## chris (Jun 9, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Depends a lot on your cable provider. I have some downtime. But, nothing worse.



Thanks, i decided to go with RailWire because of FTTH. If its working, i will get my BSNL disconnected. It is old cable, that cause problems. With FTTH, they have better signal meter and tools, so they can identify problems, unless it is rail wire itself problem,

Kerala have new FTTH plans

*www.kerala.bsnl.co.in/FTTH/ftth_tariff.aspx

But only few bigger cities have FTTH, even there i am not sure many knows about this FTTH, so many use normal DSL.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2017)

Let's see how Railtel responds. Their responding rate reminds me of govt. share in the company. They are not fast responding to market changes.

Can we assume if we get Jio 4G, Jio fiber is around ?


----------



## chris (Jun 9, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Let's see how Railtel responds. Their responding rate reminds me of govt. share in the company. They are not fast responding to market changes.
> 
> Can we assume if we get Jio 4G, Jio fiber is around ?



Railtel will be like BSNL, they can't change fast like a private business.  Hope JIO can get cable operators switch from RailTel to JIO Fiber.

I don't think Jio Fiber will do national level roll out as it need much more investment and lesser return than 4G.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2017)

chris said:


> Hope JIO can get cable operators switch from RailTel to JIO Fiber.



Jio is big fish. They do not need local operators. More cost effective and control when they handle it through their staff.


----------



## Abishek Ram Chandilya (Aug 15, 2017)

I am using Railwire Broadband for over 6 months now. It's really good considering the fact that it's only replacement available in my area for the slow stuttering BSNL connection. I was paying nearly 1500 for 2 Mbps connection when i was using BSNL and frequent disconnection made me search for different option. I was little scared when i first tried Railwire. But i would say, It's best here in my area. The Operator is good as there is no frequent disconnection of Broadband. I am currently using 100 GB @ 20Mbps connection for 949 rupees. See the difference here compared to BSNL and i am really happy to switch the Railwire.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

Abishek Ram Chandilya said:


> I am using Railwire Broadband for over 6 months now. It's really good considering the fact that it's only replacement available in my area for the slow stuttering BSNL connection. I was paying nearly 1500 for 2 Mbps connection when i was using BSNL and frequent disconnection made me search for different option. I was little scared when i first tried Railwire. But i would say, It's best here in my area. The Operator is good as there is no frequent disconnection of Broadband. I am currently using 100 GB @ 20Mbps connection for 949 rupees. See the difference here compared to BSNL and i am really happy to switch the Railwire.



Railwaire provides connection through adsl modem like bsnl or through local cable operator ?


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2017)

topgear said:


> Railwaire provides connection through adsl modem like bsnl or through local cable operator ?



I am using RailWire, switched from BSNL to railwire 2 months back. They provide FTTH. It is provided by local cable operator.  I am happy with RailWire, BSNL i have many failures, these guys don't care, when i have a frequent disconnect problem, i book, then they completely mess up the line for working, they just disconnect the line or something, so i don't get internet for a day, then they fix it next day.  It is more of an OLD cable problem, lack of cable etc...  With FTTH, they have tools to check signal strength etc.. so you will have less problems related to line issues. 

So far i had 2 disconnects with RailWire, one i called cable operator, he said railwire issue, everyone have problem, that got resolved in like 2 hours. Last issue was yesterday like 1:30 AM in morning, that got resolved when i wake up in morning. I think this is more related to heavy rain here.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

Sounds like great service. 

Even I was once user of BSNL but happily left it for the same old cable issue.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 22, 2017)

Railwire uses fibre technology (FTTH) and uses an Optical fiber based modem. My local cable operator handles the operations. Talking to him solves most issues.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2017)

Railwire is also proving wifi at railway station in alliance with google - we can get it on pretty much most of the major stations - the speed is good enough and at-least better than jio 4g which is degrading in quality day by day.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Not only at railway stations, Railwire is a railways + Google venture everywhere.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 5, 2018)

New plans are up for Railwire broadband. Check their website.

Internet tariff plans | Railwire


----------



## chris (Mar 7, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> New plans are up for Railwire broadband. Check their website.
> 
> Internet tariff plans | Railwire



For kerala, i see no change. What change you have in your region ?


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2018)

For Kerala as well, better FUP limits and post FUP speed to 512 Kbps is happening. Almost same as TN.


----------



## chris (Mar 7, 2018)

I am on 20 mbps plan, 100 GB BW per month. 1 Mbps after FUP.

Here is the latest rate i see on the web site

Imgur

It is same as before, i can't see any change.



meetdilip said:


> FUP speed to 512 Kbps is happening



As think FUP speed was 1 mbps when i started using railwire like 1 year ago. 512 Kbps ? Are they going to reduce FUP speed ?


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2018)

For 949 they were offering 75 Mbps with 300 GB. Looks like something is going on with their website.


----------



## chris (Mar 7, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> For 949 they were offering 75 Mbps with 300 GB. Looks like something is going on with their website.



That is great. If you see it, please share a screenshot, after confirming, i can dream about good days to come


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> For Kerala as well, better FUP limits and post FUP speed to 512 Kbps is happening. Almost same as TN.


In TN, post FUP speed is 1 Mbps now in BSNL.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2018)

Something happened in between. I even confirmed about the changes with the LCO. Only think I can think of is an ongoing website update.



Flash said:


> In TN, post FUP speed is 1 Mbps now in BSNL.



When you have 300 GB for less than ₹ 1,000 , you wouldn't care about post FUP speed


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 25, 2018)

*speedtest.net.in/test/17804828

Got railwire connection.

350GB 100mbps 999 without tax.

Not sure about after fup speed. LCO said it was currently less than 1mbps. But will improve from April onwards.


----------



## chris (Mar 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *speedtest.net.in/test/17804828
> 
> Got railwire connection.
> 
> ...



Nice speed, where you from ? Your plan is listed in railwire web site ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 25, 2018)

chris said:


> Nice speed, where you from ? Your plan is listed in railwire web site ?



Kerala. Railwire site is not updated yet.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 27, 2018)

From what was posted on the Railwire website previously, all FUP plans have post FUP speed of 512 Kbps. The plans are being allotted even though they are not listed anymore on the website


----------



## chris (Mar 30, 2018)

My plan got upgraded to  *FUP 75Mbps_300GB*

Speed test = Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Imgur


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 31, 2018)

I didn't go with the 75 Mbps plan. Though router and adapter was capable of supporting it. Wifi link speed on mobile was at 65 Mbps. I guess that's the limit there.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 6, 2018)

Internet tariff plans | Railwire

Site updated. After fup speed is 512kbps which sucks.


----------



## sling-shot (May 6, 2018)

Is it an ulterior plan by the government to restrict piracy or something? Otherwise how to explain the ridiculous 512 Kbps speed?


----------



## meetdilip (May 6, 2018)

Inspired by Jio, I guess.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Is it an ulterior plan by the government to restrict piracy or something? Otherwise how to explain the ridiculous 512 Kbps speed?


Babus think 512 kbps is ultra high speed (they are 50-65 year old people). All they do is browse facebook and use whatsapp to forward crap.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 1, 2018)

Anything new with Railwire ? No preps to meet Jio Fiber ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 3, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Anything new with Railwire ? No preps to meet Jio Fiber ?


I asked their cc but they replied they have no info of new plans (or changes) so far.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 4, 2018)

They have increased the FUP a lot. That itself is a good things. Post FUP is 512 Kbps, but that is only if you run of GBs


----------



## chris (Aug 7, 2018)

Can someone using RailWire post a speedtest result with "IBM Cloud" to see what international speed you get ?

To change speed test server, go to

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Click "Change Server", then enter "IBM Cloud". Now run a test and post result.

Since BSNL come with "Fibro Combo ULD 1277"

Broadband Internet Service on FTTH

I switched from RailWire to BSNL. I feel like BSNL have slighly slower ping than i used to get with RailWire.

One reason i switched was i used to get only 19 Mbps on RailWire Speed tests. I done a speedtest on a BSNL and see 50 Mbps speed, so i switched on BSNL, but after switching, i still get 19 Mbps on my end, later found out it was due to my Router settings.

Here is a speed test from BSNL to "IBM Cloud" server (10.40 down/14.62 up).

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test 

Test with local Airtel Server (45.97 down/87.95 up).

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2018)

chris said:


> Can someone using RailWire post a speedtest result with "IBM Cloud" to see what international speed you get ?
> 
> To change speed test server, go to
> 
> ...




*www.speedtest.net/result/7541679398

I'm on Railwire 999 plan. 100mbps upto 350gb. I hope they increase the limit.

Can you check ping to sgp.valve.net on bsnl ftth?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2018)

And this is local server result.

*www.speedtest.net/result/7541685489


----------



## chris (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for the speed test.

You getting full speed (93 Mbps up/down). For some reason my download speed is capped arround ~50 Mbps on 75 Mbps RailWire and 100 Mbps BSNL plans.

Your 81.21 Mbps Down/13.31 Up for US Server is great. I always get ~ 10 Mbps download for USA servers.

Here is my Singapore speed test (21.53 Mbps Down/69.15 Mbps up)

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

BSNL have good route to Singapoor servers. They route through VSNL chennai. For rest of the traffic, they route through Mumbai servers.

Ping and traceroute to sgp.valve.net


```
boby@ok-pc-01:~$ ping -c 5 sgp.valve.net
PING sgp.valve.net (103.28.54.16) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from . (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=58.9 ms
64 bytes from . (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=65.9 ms
64 bytes from . (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=62.9 ms
64 bytes from . (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=65.5 ms
64 bytes from . (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=56.7 ms

--- sgp.valve.net ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 8071ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 56.706/62.008/65.963/3.646 ms
boby@ok-pc-01:~$ traceroute  sgp.valve.net
traceroute to sgp.valve.net (103.28.54.16), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  TP-LINK.Home (192.168.1.1)  0.857 ms  1.054 ms  1.033 ms
 2  117.247.196.1 (117.247.196.1)  10.634 ms  10.631 ms  10.611 ms
 3  218.248.168.49 (218.248.168.49)  10.600 ms  10.580 ms  10.559 ms
 4  218.248.168.62 (218.248.168.62)  115.827 ms  115.818 ms  115.803 ms
 5  218.248.235.141 (218.248.235.141)  33.939 ms *  33.908 ms
 6  * 218.248.235.142 (218.248.235.142)  65.705 ms *
 7  14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in (14.141.139.145)  28.984 ms  27.916 ms  28.322 ms
 8  172.31.167.57 (172.31.167.57)  28.084 ms  27.822 ms  27.799 ms
 9  ix-ae-4-2.tcore1.cxr-chennai.as6453.net (180.87.36.9)  27.747 ms  46.862 ms  52.482 ms
10  if-ae-13-2.tcore1.svw-singapore.as6453.net (180.87.36.83)  61.192 ms  61.839 ms  63.095 ms
11  if-ae-11-2.thar1.svq-singapore.as6453.net (180.87.98.37)  63.062 ms  61.771 ms  63.021 ms
12  120.29.214.158 (120.29.214.158)  69.754 ms !X  69.745 ms !X  65.771 ms !X
boby@ok-pc-01:~$
```

Ping and Traceroute to Yahoo USA IP


```
boby@ok-pc-01:~$ ping -c 3  98.137.246.8
PING 98.137.246.8 (98.137.246.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 98.137.246.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=301 ms
64 bytes from 98.137.246.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=295 ms
64 bytes from 98.137.246.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=286 ms

--- 98.137.246.8 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 286.916/294.525/301.396/5.950 ms
boby@ok-pc-01:~$ traceroute 98.137.246.8
traceroute to 98.137.246.8 (98.137.246.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  TP-LINK.Home (192.168.1.1)  16.695 ms  16.655 ms  16.972 ms
 2  117.247.196.1 (117.247.196.1)  25.654 ms  25.640 ms  25.618 ms
 3  218.248.168.49 (218.248.168.49)  25.825 ms  25.806 ms  25.783 ms
 4  218.248.171.246 (218.248.171.246)  26.818 ms  26.441 ms  26.765 ms
 5  * 218.248.235.141 (218.248.235.141)  42.455 ms  42.421 ms
 6  * * *
 7  14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in (14.141.139.145)  60.374 ms  56.132 ms  56.097 ms
 8  172.31.167.57 (172.31.167.57)  56.065 ms  51.526 ms  51.465 ms
 9  172.25.81.134 (172.25.81.134)  71.348 ms 172.31.29.245 (172.31.29.245)  151.951 ms  152.303 ms
10  ix-ae-0-4.tcore1.mlv-mumbai.as6453.net (180.87.38.5)  113.090 ms  71.166 ms  68.662 ms
11  if-ae-5-2.tcore1.wyn-marseille.as6453.net (80.231.217.29)  181.548 ms if-ae-9-5.tcore1.wyn-marseille.as6453.net (80.231.217.17)  161.664 ms if-ae-5-2.tcore1.wyn-marseille.as6453.net (180.87.38.126)  173.502 ms
12  if-ae-8-1600.tcore1.pye-paris.as6453.net (80.231.217.6)  180.075 ms  175.898 ms  177.797 ms
13  if-ae-11-2.tcore1.pvu-paris.as6453.net (80.231.153.49)  187.882 ms  194.325 ms  198.600 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  YAHOO-INC.ear3.Seattle1.Level3.net (4.16.168.186)  271.415 ms  273.505 ms  271.354 ms
17  ae-5.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com (216.115.101.111)  298.216 ms  291.734 ms ae-7.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com (216.115.96.45)  280.915 ms
18  et-18-1-0.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com (66.196.67.115)  289.859 ms et-1-0-0.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com (66.196.67.113)  301.098 ms et-1-0-0.msr1.gq1.yahoo.com (66.196.67.101)  293.232 ms
19  et-1-0-0.clr2-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com (67.195.37.97)  280.154 ms et-19-1-0.clr2-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com (67.195.37.99)  313.499 ms et-0-0-0.clr2-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com (67.195.37.73)  281.122 ms
20  et-18-6.bas1-2-flk.gq1.yahoo.com (98.137.120.25)  366.231 ms  359.361 ms et-18-6.bas2-2-flk.gq1.yahoo.com (98.137.120.27)  287.455 ms
21  media-router-fp2.prod1.media.vip.gq1.yahoo.com (98.137.246.8)  272.760 ms  273.693 ms  269.381 ms
boby@ok-pc-01:~$
```


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2018)

chris said:


> For some reason my download speed is capped arround ~50 Mbps on 75 Mbps RailWire and 100 Mbps BSNL plans.


Try changing firmware of router. In mine I had an issue of 50mbps capped on an older build of ddwrt. Flashing a beta build fixed it. 

Are you getting full speed if you connect without router?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2018)

Can you port forward on bsnl ftth? 

Can't on railwire.


----------



## chris (Aug 11, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Try changing firmware of router. In mine I had an issue of 50mbps capped on an older build of ddwrt. Flashing a beta build fixed it.



Which router you are using ? Never used ddwrt, planing to get a  DDWRT compatable one when i buy a new router.

I am on TP Link TD-W8968 V4 (Firmware Version: 1.0.5 Build 150504 Rel.57027), i will check if any firmware available.



Allu Azad said:


> Are you getting full speed if you connect without router?



I will check it tomorrow.



Allu Azad said:


> Can you port forward on bsnl ftth? Can't on railwire.



Yes, BSNL you get public IP, so you can do port forwarding. RailWire give private IP, so that is not available to public. This is one reason i wanted to switch to BSNL, now i reliase i don't need it 

Also you can get static IP with BSNL for INR 2,000/- exra for INR 1400/- plan, for railwire you need to be in INR 2,000/- + plan to get static IP.

Can you post a ping/traceroute to IP  98.137.246.8  ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2018)

chris said:


> Can you post a ping/traceroute to IP 98.137.246.8 ?


Average 272ms.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2018)

chris said:


> Which router you are using ?


Very old d-link dir600b.


----------



## chris (Aug 14, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Average 272ms.



That is same as BSNL. 


```
17 packets transmitted, 16 received, 5% packet loss, time 16004ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 272.280/273.903/274.907/0.861 ms
```

Look like for some reason both BSNL and RailWire have more ping to EU servers. 250+, Reliane Jio i get below 200 ms ping, but it being 4G too much ping variations.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 15, 2018)

Is jio fiber available in your area? What about Kerala Vision internet? (Assuming you are in Kerala


chris said:


> That is same as BSNL.



)


----------



## chris (Aug 15, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Is jio fiber available in your area? What about Kerala Vision internet? (Assuming you are in Kerala)



No, i was saying about Jio 4G connection, not FTTH.  I don't think we will get JioFibre any time soon as my area is remote location, Jio will first focus on bigger cites.

Kerala Vision - i was thinking it was same as RailWire.  I think they are the one that made deal with RailWire, that allow small cable operators to distrubite RailWire.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 16, 2018)

chris said:


> Kerala Vision - i was thinking it was same as RailWire. I think they are the one that made deal with RailWire, that allow small cable operators to distrubite RailWire.


Kerala Vision has its own broadband service also. Recently launched 50mbps full unlimited at 1049. Check with your local cable provider.
I want to check pings on it before switching.


----------



## chris (Aug 18, 2018)

How is your RailWire speed today. I switched to RailWire today (75 Mbps plan, i asked for 100, but got this, maybe change next month).

This is first speed test.  Get very good speed.

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

After this i never get this speed, for some reason, i am getting lower speed like

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Not sure if rain/flood affecting railwire net speed. I am using INET ONU, connected it directly to PC using RJ45


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2018)

Had some problem with the ping. No issues with speed.
Did you check for keralavision?


----------



## chris (Aug 18, 2018)

Cable operator said they will be having Kerala Vision soon. He said they had some issue when they started, now they are fine. 

I just did a speed test to kerala vision ISP, found their server IP  103.199.160.54


```
inetnum:        103.199.160.0 - 103.199.163.255
netname:        KCCL
descr:          Kerala Communicators Cable Limited
admin-c:        TM919-AP
tech-c:         NA680-AP
country:        IN
mnt-by:         MAINT-IN-IRINN
mnt-routes:     MAINT-IN-KCCL
mnt-irt:        IRT-KCCL-IN
status:         ASSIGNED PORTABLE
last-modified:  2018-05-10T05:31:16Z
source:         APNIC
```

Here is a traceroute from France to Kerala Vsion ISP


```
root@admin:~# traceroute  103.199.160.54
traceroute to 103.199.160.54 (103.199.160.54), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  51.255.79.252 (51.255.79.252)  1.330 ms  1.420 ms  1.565 ms
 2  10.95.72.60 (10.95.72.60)  0.880 ms  0.790 ms  0.821 ms
 3  10.95.70.0 (10.95.70.0)  0.788 ms  0.763 ms  0.737 ms
 4  10.95.66.22 (10.95.66.22)  0.640 ms 10.95.66.18 (10.95.66.18)  0.616 ms 10.95.66.22 (10.95.66.22)  0.590 ms
 5  10.95.64.0 (10.95.64.0)  1.532 ms 10.95.64.2 (10.95.64.2)  1.423 ms 10.95.64.0 (10.95.64.0)  2.042 ms
 6  be100-1042.ldn-5-a9.uk.eu (213.251.130.103)  4.809 ms  5.018 ms  5.239 ms
 7  * be100-2.ldn-5-a9.uk.eu (213.251.130.122)  5.359 ms  5.162 ms
 8  xe-9-0-1.0.pjr04.ldn001.flagtel.com (85.95.27.193)  9.473 ms * xe-2-2-0.0.pjr03.ldn001.flagtel.com (62.216.128.113)  4.293 ms
 9  * xe-2-2-0.0.pjr03.ldn001.flagtel.com (62.216.128.113)  4.412 ms xe-0-0-1.0.pjr03.mmb004.flagtel.com (85.95.26.234)  134.762 ms
10  xe-0-0-1.0.pjr03.mmb004.flagtel.com (85.95.26.234)  134.699 ms * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * 223.31.120.242 (223.31.120.242)  174.941 ms
14  103.199.160.54 (103.199.160.54)  173.843 ms !X 223.31.120.242 (223.31.120.242)  174.804 ms^C
root@admin:~#
```

They are using Reliance (flagtel.com) to land in india. Then use 223.31.120.242 (sifycorp.com). Maybe they get bandwidth from sify, that use Reliance.

Ping from France to Kerala Vision IP


```
root@admin:~# ping   103.199.160.54
PING 103.199.160.54 (103.199.160.54) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 103.199.160.54: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=181 ms
64 bytes from 103.199.160.54: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=176 ms
^C
--- 103.199.160.54 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 2002ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 176.958/179.126/181.294/2.168 ms
root@admin:~#
```

Looks good, exactly like we used to get when railwire used Reliance flagtel.com to route traffic.


----------



## chris (Aug 21, 2018)

Replaced Modem, now this is what i get on my BSNL FTTH  100 Mbps connection.

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

112.12 Mbps download, 91.22 Mbps upload. Look like they forget to set LIMIT.

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

118 Mbps to singapoor  server.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like Railwire is updating their plans. But it doesn't look better. After fup speed is now shown as 1mbps.

100mbps 350gb plan is untouched. But they upped 75mbps plan to 500gb.


----------



## chris (Sep 9, 2018)

They maybe updating in response to BSNL, may have lost few customers to BSNL.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 10, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Looks like Railwire is updating their plans. But it doesn't look better. After fup speed is now shown as 1mbps.
> 
> 100mbps 350gb plan is untouched. But they upped 75mbps plan to 500gb.



Where are the updated plans listed ?


----------



## chris (Sep 10, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Where are the updated plans listed ?



Internet tariff plans | Railwire

For kerala,  75 Mbps have 500 GB BW.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 10, 2018)

Our local cable guys never update about the new plans. He is much slower than a tortoise.

Good thing is the post FUP speed and data are updated. I would have been happy if the price dropped too. That is not going to happen, I think.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there any URL to login, and recharge plans by ourselves?


----------



## chris (Sep 10, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is there any URL to login, and recharge plans by ourselves?



Yes, for kerala, you can login at

Login Page - Railwire Billing

Other states may have similar URLs.

Imgur


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 10, 2018)

There is login, but no online payment, right ? They pick up from my home though.


----------



## chris (Sep 10, 2018)

They added online renewal option  last month.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 10, 2018)

I need to check then. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope they increase the 100mbps plan data. It makes no sense why they left it untouched. Looking at the lower level plans, this one should be 600GB. 

Will go for 75mbps from this month on wards.


----------



## chris (Sep 12, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> I hope they increase the 100mbps plan data. It makes no sense why they left it untouched. Looking at the lower level plans, this one should be 600GB.
> 
> Will go for 75mbps from this month on wards.



If more users downgrade to 75 mbps, railwire will learn basic maths.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 14, 2018)

Just checked. Online payment allows renewal only. No plan change. Costs ₹13 as fees.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2018)

chris said:


> If more users downgrade to 75 mbps, railwire will learn basic maths.


Downgraded to 75mbps. Strangely they have changed 100mbps plan to 600gb in Tamilnadu region only. (But their after fup speed is still 512)
Talked to CC and they told they will consider it during next plan change.


What do you think of this? - Railwire changed my ps4 nat3 to nat 2 | Railwire Broadband

Any idea about that gaming ip thing?


----------



## chris (Sep 25, 2018)

Dedicated IP cost INR 2,000/- per year from RailWire. You can only get it if your plan cost INR 2,000/- per month or more. You can login to RailWire portal, there is option to order static IP. If your plan is below 2K, they don't allow you to place order for static IP.

For normal gaming, you don't dedicated IP.  I am not sure about PS4 thing they discuss. Normal PC gaming works fine with RailWIre.

If you need to host your own Game server, say minecraft,  it won't work with RailWire unless you pay for static IP.  This is because of RailWire network, not because of static IP.  You can run minecraft on a BSNL connection with out static IP.

EDIT: I see the post, it was on 3rd page some told about gaming IP, there is no such thing. Maybe railwire give away free static IP for this guy to keep him as a paying customer.  I don't think everyone going to get such free gaming IP.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2018)

chris said:


> there is no such thing. Maybe railwire give away free static IP for this guy to keep him as a paying customer. I don't think everyone going to get such free gaming IP


Yea. I was confused as I was hearing such a thing for the first time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 15, 2018)

@chris.94364 Any issues in net at your end? Ping and speed issues for last 2-3 days at my end.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 15, 2018)

LCO told me there is speed issue since last 3 days. I talked to him when the speed became unbrowsable today noon.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2018)

Some educational sites got blocked in Railwire too.


----------



## meetdilip (May 24, 2019)

Anything new with Railwire ?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 27, 2019)

Nope. I get some packet loss in Dota 2. Otherwise fine.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 19, 2019)

Planning to take Railwire is it good in Kerala, especially the upload speed and Customer care?


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 20, 2019)

Works great. Our LCO is very helpful. You can call Railwire as well, 24x7.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 20, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Planning to take Railwire is it good in Kerala, especially the upload speed and Customer care?



This is the upload speed i get for the 75 mbps plan.. I've never had the need to contact the customer care as of now.
*www.speedtest.net/result/8431951798.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 20, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Works great. Our LCO is very helpful. You can call Railwire as well, 24x7.





Pasapa said:


> This is the upload speed i get for the 75 mbps plan.. I've never had the need to contact the customer care as of now.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/8431951798.png


Great, one more thing are they offering dynamic public address like bsnl  and are u guys able to post in 4chan with railwire internet
Also the 125 Mbps 750 GB @ ₹1249 available in Kerala as per their tariff?


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 20, 2019)

What is 4chan ?

I get some 3-4 outages that are out of scope of the LCO. Mostly they say there is a cable cut somewhere

IP changes everytime. From what I heard, more than 1 person share the same IP. 

One drawback is most of their IPs are blacklisted. So if you are a person who visits a lot of websites ( not a few again and again ) there is a good chance that you will end up verifying through* I am not a robot* by Google.

Overall, if your LCO is supportive, the experience is good. 

As for plans, try talking to the LCO. Normally they will give you a printed list of plans available.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 21, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Great, one more thing are they offering dynamic public address like bsnl  and are u guys able to post in 4chan with railwire internet
> Also the 125 Mbps 750 GB @ ₹1249 available in Kerala as per their tariff?


Listed plans are available throughout Kerala iirc. 
Recaptcha fucks up a lot as most IPs are blacklisted. 4chan posting works most of the time.
Same with Google search. I shifted to startpage due to this IP issue.
IPs are dynamic and you get private ip on your end. ( Can't port forward unlike BSNL ). You can get static ip but it costs 2k per year.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 25, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> What is 4chan ?
> 
> I get some 3-4 outages that are out of scope of the LCO. Mostly they say there is a cable cut somewhere
> 
> ...


4chan its an otaku site


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 25, 2019)

Pasapa said:


> This is the upload speed i get for the 75 mbps plan.. I've never had the need to contact the customer care as of now.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/8431951798.png


whats your plan cost? and place?


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 25, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats your plan cost? and place?


949/- before taxes.. Place is Thrissur,Kerala


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 26, 2019)

Pasapa said:


> 949/- before taxes.. Place is Thrissur,Kerala


fup?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 28, 2019)

@Allu Azad @meetdilip @Pasapa
Got my connection yesterday disappointed with my upload speed to servers outside India. Any solutions for this
Speedtest:
*i.imgur.com/60xv0Jt.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> @Allu Azad @meetdilip @Pasapa
> Got my connection yesterday disappointed with my upload speed to servers outside India. Any solutions for this
> Speedtest:
> *i.imgur.com/60xv0Jt.jpg


I don't think so. I have seen many cable ISPs doing the same on their high speed plans(like 50mbps download but 5mbps upload). Considering that Railwire is effectively a psu I don't think they will give same upload speed as download speed.But why care,I thought you use seedbox.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think so. I have seen many cable ISPs doing the same on their high speed plans(like 50mbps download but 5mbps upload). Considering that Railwire is effectively a psu I don't think they will give same upload speed as download speed.But why care,I thought you use seedbox.


I always use a seedbox but I also encode stuff and upload So I need a decent speed to upload files to seedbox from my pc


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 28, 2019)

I got 6 Mbps upload speed for London -Vodafone server and 11.5 Mbps to New Delhi - Den Network server. I think that is the way speedtest.net works.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> I always use a seedbox but I also encode stuff and upload So I need a decent speed to upload files to seedbox from my pc


Try checking by uploading something to google drive.There are then ways to transfer data from google servers to your seedbox.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 29, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> @Allu Azad @meetdilip @Pasapa
> Got my connection yesterday disappointed with my upload speed to servers outside India. Any solutions for this
> Speedtest:
> *i.imgur.com/60xv0Jt.jpg


Maybe it's that server only?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 29, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Maybe it's that server only?


I'm getting symmetric upload only in Indian servers. Outside India speed goes meh.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 29, 2019)

I complained about slow speed ( which is an occasional glitch in my area ). LCO brought Railwire employees to my home. According to them, if the LAN cable test speed with the nearest server is fine, they consider everything is fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> I'm getting symmetric upload only in Indian servers. Outside India speed goes meh.


That is because domestic bandwidth is almost free while uploading overseas is comparatively much costlier.When a network upload data to another network then it also has to pay a kind of "convenience fee" to that other network.This is also the reason why seedboxes never apply download limit but upload limits are almost always capped(even the so called unlimited has abuse prevention clause somewhere).


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is because domestic bandwidth is almost free while uploading overseas is comparatively much costlier.When a network upload data to another network then it also has to pay a kind of "convenience fee" to that other network.This is also the reason why seedboxes never apply download limit but upload limits are almost always capped(even the so called unlimited has abuse prevention clause somewhere).


Is it possible to get full upload speed by using a vpn with Indian servers and root the traffic to it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2019)

May be possible but same rules apply to VPNs too(aka uploading bandwidth) so I doubt many Indian VPN servers will have high upload speed to foreign servers.In my opinion,using google drive is better option as many seedbox providers do install rclone/similar on request & there are other services too that offer to remote upload from google drive to other servers.In worst case scenario,you can always rent a small server(from providers like scaleway) by the hour & use that to transfer data from google servers to your seedbox(some guys transferred 100 of TBs within few hours with such setup).


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 12, 2019)

From Sept 5 th, Jio is expected to launch plans with base speed as 100 Mbps. Any news from Railwire about how they are responding ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 16, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> From Sept 5 th, Jio is expected to launch plans with base speed as 100 Mbps. Any news from Railwire about how they are responding ?


They are responding with more packet loss. It has been a pain to play apex legends.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like Railwire doesn't have to worry. Only some A category towns will receive GibaFiber in September. That is what the local newspaper said.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 20, 2019)

New plans are coming, customer care confirmed it. They are offering 1 TB FUP in 1k plans. Post FUP at 4 Mbps. These are already being implemented to people who recharged this month. Customer care person said the official listing will come soon and we will get a message about it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> New plans are coming, customer care confirmed it. They are offering 1 TB FUP in 1k plans. Post FUP at 4 Mbps. These are already being implemented to people who recharged this month. Customer care person said the official listing will come soon and we will get a message about it.


Official listing is out.

Internet tariff plans | Railwire


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## sling-shot (Aug 26, 2019)

What is that speed mentioned? Is it download alone or upload/download are equal? And FUP is for download alone or total download+upload data transferred?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> What is that speed mentioned? Is it download alone or upload/download are equal? And FUP is for download alone or total download+upload data transferred?





Pasapa said:


> This is the upload speed i get for the 75 mbps plan.. I've never had the need to contact the customer care as of now.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/8431951798.png



As for FUP in case of home broadband connections it is always dl+ul.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 26, 2019)

FTTH normally provide the same speed for upload and download. At least theoretically. The actual values may differ.

Railwire FUP is download + upload.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 4, 2019)

So it is the total data transfer. And speeds are theoretically same for both down and up.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 5, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> speeds are theoretically same for both down and up.



Almost practically the same if you use an ethernet cable or stay very close to the router.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 5, 2019)

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Moved to 100mbps plan.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 5, 2019)

Jio Fiber plans looks inferior to what I have with Railwire. ₹ 849 plan from Jio looks the most appropriate with sub 1K Jio plans. But 200 GB sounds too less an FUP for 100 Mbps.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 16, 2019)

TelecomTalk says new plans available on Railwire. 100 Mbps + 600 GB @ ₹ 600.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 16, 2019)

Called customer care, they have no idea about the new plans.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> TelecomTalk says new plans available on Railwire. 100 Mbps + 600 GB @ ₹ 600.


Seems Region specific


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 18, 2019)

As per Railwire website, Kerala has the best plans.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 13, 2019)

Railwire started carrying over unused data.

Rejoice.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 14, 2019)

Did it work for you ? How much GB did carry over ?


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 14, 2019)

Just called customer care. He said

1. Yes, there is a carry over 

2. If you have 700 GB left of last month that will be added to the next month

3. No carry over if you change plans.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Did it work for you ? How much GB did carry over ?


Around 470 GB carried over to this month. Now I have 1.4TB to use this cycle.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 17, 2019)

I have 1.7 now.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 17, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Now I have 1.4TB to use this cycle.



Not sure how much will carry over for the next month. Possibly they will set a max limit of 1 TB. Or, may not


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2019)

What to do with all these TBs? 

I am trying to seed but even that is not working as I expect it to.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> What to do with all these TBs?
> 
> I am trying to seed but even that is not working as I expect it to.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 19, 2019)

Wasn't there 2 days extra when we recharge before expiring ? I didn't get that this time. What about you guys ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 28, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Wasn't there 2 days extra when we recharge before expiring ? I didn't get that this time. What about you guys ?


Didn't get it after this 1TB upgrade. Maybe they stopped that offer.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 28, 2019)

I see. I called them a few times. Calls were not attended.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 16, 2019)

The last recharge gave me 31 days validity.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 16, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> The last recharge gave me 31 days validity.


Same here.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 16, 2019)

Did anyone try paying online through Ubuntu ? My attempt failed somewhere at the gateway.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2020)

1.2 TB carried over to this month. Now I have 2.2TB to spend this month. So this is like compound interest lol.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2020)

Also gave 31 days validity in this recharge also.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 22, 2020)

Railwire down from yesterday. Intermittently connects. Anybody facing this issue ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 22, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Railwire down from yesterday. Intermittently connects. Anybody facing this issue ?


Was same yesterday. Speed was as slow as 1mbps. Today it was back to normal.

Was approached by Kerala Vision people. 50mbps UL for 2k for 3 months. Don't want to reduce speed after using 100.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 22, 2020)

Railwire plans are superior. More data and better speed.


----------



## chris (Feb 24, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> Was same yesterday. Speed was as slow as 1mbps. Today it was back to normal.
> 
> Was approached by Kerala Vision people. 50mbps UL for 2k for 3 months. Don't want to reduce speed after using 100.



RailWire maybe better than Kerala Vision. My cable operator says Kerala Vision have more problem. For him, railwire is better (faster youtube loading).  Why will anyone pay so much for Kerala Vision 50 Mbps while others offering 100 mbps for better price. RailWire should have better network infrastructure compared to Kerala Vsion.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 27, 2020)

KV 50mbps is 666 per month including gst. That's lower than Railwire's . 
I am guessing KV is subleasing Airtel broadband. 
Let me attach a pic.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 27, 2020)

The above pic is of Kerala Vision. What do you think of this?

If you do the same test with Railwire, there will be loss and many hops.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2020)

You mean to say that Railtel is bad compared to KV.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 28, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> You mean to say that Railtel is bad compared to KV.


In this case, yes.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 28, 2020)

Railwire will be on their own after Google leaves them in May. I don't know what changes that will bring to Railwire.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 28, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Railwire will be on their own after Google leaves them in May. I don't know what changes that will bring to Railwire.


Wouldn't that affect only in railway stations?


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 28, 2020)

That is what I say. But I fear that own its own they will tend to behave like BSNL.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 13, 2020)

They started iptv? My usage checking page shows option for adding iptv package.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 13, 2020)

I see it too. They provide through some other provider though. When you click on " Take subscription " it takes you _to another domain_. Then you get a page with Railwire like logo and font. I will call it phishing.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 13, 2020)

It is some 3rd party doing it for Railwire. Probably giving Railwire a share of profit. I see no part where Railwire controls other than providing an internet connection.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2020)

Gentle reminder for everyone in Kerala. Do not take Kerala Vision internet. Multiple issues, downtimes etc reported by many people all over the state.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> Gentle reminder for everyone in Kerala. Do not take Kerala Vision internet. Multiple issues, downtimes etc reported by many people all over the state.


Which ISP do you currently have? Is there no Jio Fiber there?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2020)

In my place only Kerala Vision has reasonable true unlimited plans. I am planning to shift to it from present BSNL ADSL. 

20 Mbps plan of KV is available for 800/month or so. This is true unlimited with no FUP bullshit. 

What were the issues @Allu Azad? Hopefully not major such as security or data breach.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Hopefully not major such as security or data breach.


Security or data breach? If by security you mean injection of ads in webpages then it is only done by few small time ISPs(seen an exmple here itself by a member), security aspect is taken care of as long as you use https. Data breach is irrelevant because in India most ISPs don't have as much info about customers as developed countries & much more of your info is at risk on shopping sites/online wallets.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2020)

Allu Azad had mentioned multiple issues in his post above. 

If it was pertaining to downtimes, I feel it cannot be worse compared to my present BSNL connection which although connected according to DSL lights, doesn't open webpages or stops downloading for brief periods not less than once in 5 minutes. This is lack of reliability is preventing me from completing many downloads that do not support resume.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2020)

KV currently have all speed cut in half. That too not connecting most of the times. I suggest @sling-shot to stay away from kv. Call up railwire number to check availability.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2020)

OK. Anyway I planned to move after lockdown is over.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey, guys. I hope you are staying safe. 

I am planning to take Railwire connection in my hometown (Bhubaneswar). But they are taking 5k for ftth installation despite on official site it is showing around 3k. They only reason the agent is providing is, due to covid19 pandemic the price has been increased temporary. I don't mind paying that much but their security refund amount is <1k, which kinda sucks. And no other good isp are available also in my area. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nothing you can do then, at least ask them to give a demo of the service in some nearby area by using a laptop to connect & download some big trial software or game & some linux iso torrent.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Hey, guys. I hope you are staying safe.
> 
> I am planning to take Railwire connection in my hometown (Bhubaneswar). But they are taking 5k for ftth installation despite on official site it is showing around 3k. They only reason the agent is providing is, due to covid19 pandemic the price has been increased temporary. I don't mind paying that much but their security refund amount is <1k, which kinda sucks. And no other good isp are available also in my area. Any suggestions?


In which area?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks. I was able to talk with regional manager and he was agreed with total 3k setup with 1k refundable security deposits. As now I already have taken the connection, the problem is that I am not able to configure my D-Link dir 615 wifi router with modem. Can someone guide? 

If I am connecting my laptop direct to modem through lan, it is working fine. But if I connect it to wifi router, it never connects and it never allows me to access router admin page. Both in wired and wireless way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 14, 2020)

saswat23 said:


> In which area?


Khandagiri Area


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Thanks. I was able to talk with regional manager and he was agreed with total 3k setup with 1k refundable security deposits. As now I already have taken the connection, the problem is that I am not able to configure my D-Link dir 615 wifi router with modem. Can someone guide?
> 
> If I am connecting my laptop direct to modem through lan, it is working fine. But if I connect it to wifi router, it never connects and it never allows me to access router admin page. Both in wired and wireless way.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Create a separate thread in networking section with all the details/screenshots of pc & router settings page.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 18, 2020)

@sohan_92: Hi, can you share how much speed you are getting both download and upload because I also want to get a ftth connection but confused between bsnl and railtel. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 20, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @sohan_92: Hi, can you share how much speed you are getting both download and upload because I also want to get a ftth connection but confused between bsnl and railtel.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



*www.speedtest.net/result/9634173644.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/9634173644.png



What plan and fup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> What plan and fup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



999 INR excluding tax. 100 Mbps with FUP 300 GB. Post FUP 1 Mbps. 

I am planning to opt for 649 INR though. 10GB/day with 100 Mbps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2020)

in


sohan_92 said:


> 999 INR excluding tax. 100 Mbps with FUP 300 GB. Post FUP 1 Mbps.
> 
> I am planning to opt for 649 INR though. 10GB/day with 100 Mbps.


in 649 plan after 10GB speed? can you link railtel plans

Edit: Found plans but cant find 649 plan Internet Tariff Plans | Railwire


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> in
> 
> in 649 plan after 10GB speed? can you link railtel plans
> 
> Edit: Found plans but cant find 649 plan Internet Tariff Plans | Railwire


Select State -> Orissa -> bottom rows of FUP plan table.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Select State -> Orissa -> bottom rows of FUP plan table.


Thank You got it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2020)

Net has been shit for the past 10-15 days. Speed issues. Packet loss issues. Made two tickets and they were closed after some days without fix.

Anyone else?

@meetdilip   ?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2020)

I am not on Railwire but asking to check if you are facing issues with YouTube in particular?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I am not on Railwire but asking to check if you are facing issues with YouTube in particular?


Yes. I do not youtube much but family was complaining youtube videos were always buffering/pausing.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 27, 2020)

It is relatively better on BSNL ADSL. (Due to frustration with KV I got it working finally) 
But even there occassionally it happens. 

If it happens on Railwire too, we can conclude that partly the issue is on Google side too. 

Thank you.


----------

